# Random Bijuu Pictures.



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

We were out in the yard practicing some of his commands for our basic obedience class. We're still working on the stacking, at the moment he is just becoming reliable with his stand stays. He's growing up to be a handsome guy. We're also getting ready to start training in Mondioring next week. I'm excited!


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

I love his colours, stunning!


----------



## wolfen (May 3, 2014)

Beautiful dog, I have to ask is it mixed with any portion of Wolf? Some features look like my late Nikki had and she was a Eastern European Timber Wolf


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

wolfen said:


> Beautiful dog, I have to ask is it mixed with any portion of Wolf? Some features look like my late Nikki had and she was a Eastern European Timber Wolf


I see no wolf in him. Can we see some pics of your wolf?


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

sharpei said:


> He is gorgeous!





Foxes&Hounds said:


> I love his colours, stunning!


Thank you, he's growing up quite nicely. I can't wait until he matures and starts filling out. He's so gangly looking, plus we keep him lean since he's still growing.



wolfen said:


> Beautiful dog, I have to ask is it mixed with any portion of Wolf? Some features look like my late Nikki had and she was a Eastern European Timber Wolf


Nope, my boy is all GSD. He's a long coated sable, and GSDs are pretty wolfy looking dogs. We get the wolf-dog comment all of the time.



Kayota said:


> I see no wolf in him. Can we see some pics of your wolf?


He's a wolf with an AKC pedigree, lol.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I am in love with his color. He's stunning.


----------



## wolfen (May 3, 2014)

Yea as soon as I get the scanner working with Linux, All I have left of her is pictures though, I had to have her put down because of an infection she got somewhere that was killing her slowly  47 years old and I cried like a little boy


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Very gorgeous dog!!!


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I am in love with his color. He's stunning.


Yeah, I'm partial to darker sables as well.



momtolabs said:


> Very gorgeous dog!!!


Thank you!


----------



## wolfen (May 3, 2014)

I love the colors too,
Kayota I found a ok picture of Nikki, as soon as I get the epson driver installed and tiny scan done I'm gonna scan it, I tried taking a picture of it with my phone but that didn't work


----------



## wolfen (May 3, 2014)

Ok I have a picture of Nikki on the computer .This was Nikki she passed in 98 http://www.mediafire.com/view/n4ohppbrszdcpht/Scanned_Document.jpg
Sorry its not the best but its the best I can do right now, but I know the man who had both mother and father, Father was 254, mother was 170, Nikki was around 137 140
Sweetest animal I have ever had, city of Va beach freaked the hell out though telling me I couldn't keep a wolf as a pet unless I had her in a 10 x 10 x10 cage, I told them she wasn't a "pet" she was a family member and free to leave whenever she wanted to, believe it or not I actually WON that court case. Proof that there is a God


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I hate to break it to you but you wasted your time in court... i see 100% gsd and nothing else. Gorgeous dog but no wolf traits at all.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea I'm not seeing any wolf traits either, if there was any it was very little. Those weights are not wolf either, the most common weights are around 90 to about 130lbs. 

This is my girl and boy


----------



## wolfen (May 3, 2014)

if the weight of the mother and father weren't like a wolf can somebody tell me what Nikki looked like?


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Like Kaota said, white gsd (German Shepherd Dog) See how you're pretty girl looked a lot like these.




























And looked nothing like these. These are my boy Loki's mother, grandmother and great grandmother


----------



## wolfen (May 3, 2014)

Thanks now I know for sure what my baby was, ll I know for sure is she howled, dig holes as big as the one in the bottom picture and ate anything, in three years I never once heard her utter a bark though, and those big ears of hers would actually move independently, don't know if that means anything or not, but the City of Va Beach said she was a wolf and thats why I had to go to court, so that shows how smart they are, but also were talking about ethe same government that says theres no such thing as a safe wood burning stove for my house too.

Anyway every picture in this thread is of BEAUTIFUL animals no matter what they are


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea, the digging holes and howling, any dog can do. As for his ears, that's a definite gsd trait, the big ears. Wolves ears are smaller and so well furred that you can not see the pink inside. for example below, check out my boy Loki's ears and how much fur there is inside.
Yea unfortunately the city and the AC (animal control) are not to educated on what a wolf or wolfdog is. I have seen pure huskies confiscated because AC thought they were a wolf or wolfdog. Its really sad.


----------



## wolfen (May 3, 2014)

Yea the City of Va Beach is a bunch of idiots too, at least when it comes to animals, I had a rabid possum in my back yard once, Nikki charged after it and I had to physically tackle here and drag her back into the house, I called the cops and they told me to shoot it, knowing full well that its illegal to fire a weapon in the city limits,. Well I shot it alright almost point blank when it attacked me, with a 12 ga, only thing that saved me was all my neighbors that were outside watching me shoot it didn't see or hear my shotgun  and my next door neighbors grandson said "the wolf ate it" dumb cops huh? Considering Nuikki was inside with nothing on her White fur but another layer of white fur


----------

